# Hp Pavilion Entertainment PC won't power up...



## ziesta1 (Sep 24, 2008)

So, I've had this Laptop for around 1.5-2 years and it had been working great up until a week ago. One day I tried turning it on and It wouldn't make a noise, the only thing that happen was the "QuickPlay" buttons above the keyboard flashed as if it was going to turn on then they would turn off in a second. After trying to turn it on a few times, it turned on. I had been using it this week and it worked great, turned on without a problem, but a couple off hours ago I tried turning it on and the same thing happened.. Is it the battery? Or is it something more serious?

Some people suggested removing the battery pressing the power button for a couple of seconds and then trying to start it back up. But it didn't work what else can I do?

-Thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Remove the battery and the AC adapter then press and hold the power button for 30 secs. Put back battery and plug back AC then power ON as normal.

Also try with ONLY battery (AC removed) and vice-versa.

Basically I would check output of my AC adapter first. If everything is OK with that, I will check the power button.


----------



## ziesta1 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey, thanks. But this didn't work.
I contacted HP support online and they also told me to do this, and after it didn't work they asked for the #'s in the back and told me it was most likely a hardware problem and since my warranty had expired I would have to pay $398 to have it fixed my HP.

Does this sound right? Or should I just take it down to a nearby shop that fixes computers?

And what might be the problem?

-Thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

So have you checked/measured the output of the AC adapter? If this has been tested, then it could be the motherboard.

Before you decide on the $398 repair, may be you can have the laptop checked first by a repair shop.


----------



## ziesta1 (Sep 24, 2008)

AC Adapter was working fine before I turned it off the last time I used it.

And yeah, deff. going to have it checked out @ a local shop.

Does anyone know if laptoprepair.com is reliable? I looked them up on bbbonline.com and they look legit.
-Thanks

Edit:And if it is the mother board, what is the least/most I should be paying?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

ziesta1 said:


> AC Adapter was working fine before I turned it off the last time I used it.
> 
> And yeah, deff. going to have it checked out @ a local shop.
> 
> ...


----------



## daisy8989 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi, I have a similar problem with my HP Pavilion laptop. If the answer to the previous questions had been a "yes" in terms of things working once the battery is pulled out and put back in, would that indicate that a new battery is needed?

I have an hp dv2000 running Windows Vista Home Premium. When I leave the PC running and step away, and it automatically suspends, upon return, the laptop won't "wake-up". I try a hard power-down and it shuts off, then when I press and hold the power button to get it to come back on, all the lights come on but the screen remains dark and I don't hear anything spinning up.

When I shut it off again then, and flip it over, take the battery out, and put the battery back in, it starts back up again (with the safe mode options).

Any thoughts on what this is?


----------

